# worst spreakers ever



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

has anyone done any "cheap" $200 or less fix to these horrible sounding speakers. idk if i should replace the back door speakers that you can not hear or bypass them and and 6x9's in the back cut outs. best buy says i need 500 worth of stuff lol. not going there. just want to hear some bass!!!


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

actually, the stock speakers aren't that bad. they will play down to 45 hz fine. not with authority but will play it. i'm not saying its amazing but for a stock stereo, they're ok. rear speakers aren't really meant to be heard. they're there to provide rear fill and provide you with a sort of surround sound rather than dragging the music to behind you like most cars and trucks do. I'm going from a completely custom sound system in my 2 door blazer to stock in my cruze and although it is no where near as good, it is easily bearable.

in all honesty, get a good set of components for the front doors, an amplifier, and if you have money for it, a quality low power sub and amp for a great sounding car.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mtopper said:


> actually, the stock speakers aren't that bad. they will play down to 45 hz fine. not with authority but will play it. i'm not saying its amazing but for a stock stereo, they're ok. rear speakers aren't really meant to be heard. they're there to provide rear fill and provide you with a sort of surround sound rather than dragging the music to behind you like most cars and trucks do. I'm going from a completely custom sound system in my 2 door blazer to stock in my cruze and although it is no where near as good, it is easily bearable.
> 
> in all honesty, get a good set of components for the front doors, an amplifier, and if you have money for it, a quality low power sub and amp for a great sounding car.


Pretty much what he said, although you can get a 3" driver to play down to 40hz. I'd say these have an F3 of maybe 80hz. I should measure them just to see how it sounds.


----------



## aarone (Mar 28, 2012)

Good luck with your upgrade. Don't tap into rear speakers for subwoofer inputs- Chevy decided to remove all bass from the rear speaker inputs, your sub will not work! And of course don't ever bother upgrading the rear speakers because from experience and $100 wasted they will not get any louder.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

aarone said:


> Good luck with your upgrade. Don't tap into rear speakers for subwoofer inputs- Chevy decided to remove all bass from the rear speaker inputs, your sub will not work! And of course don't ever bother upgrading the rear speakers because from experience and $100 wasted they will not get any louder.


I actually tapped into the rear speakers and my sub works great. And yes changing speakers won't really make them play louder, unless you put more power to them. I personally think my aftermarket speakers sound better than stock.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

Just ordered a complete new set of speakers, two amps (one for the speakers and one for the sub), and a sub. Having my stereo guy install everything next week. I have always valued a nice sound system. Couldn't deal with the stock system any longer. I'll report back when its all installed to report the change.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TacoMEDIC said:


> Just ordered a complete new set of speakers, two amps (one for the speakers and one for the sub), and a sub. Having my stereo guy install everything next week. I have always valued a nice sound system. Couldn't deal with the stock system any longer. I'll report back when its all installed to report the change.


I don't trust anyone to install car audio systems for me. Why not do it yourself?

I hope he's using the PAC LOC that taps directly into the factory wiring harness behind the radio and doesn't require splicing or cutting of any wires.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I don't trust anyone to install car audio systems for me. Why not do it yourself?
> 
> I hope he's using the PAC LOC that taps directly into the factory wiring harness behind the radio and doesn't require splicing or cutting of any wires.


I honestly just don't have the time. He is a professional licensed installer/builder. This will be my 4th vehicle that he has done stereo work on. He has done several show vehicles and even does installation/ custom work for local shops when it is too complex for the shop to figure it out. I guess what I am getting at is that I trust the guy.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TacoMEDIC said:


> I honestly just don't have the time. He is a professional licensed installer/builder. This will be my 4th vehicle that he has done stereo work on. He has done several show vehicles and even does installation/ custom work for local shops when it is too complex for the shop to figure it out. I guess what I am getting at is that I trust the guy.


Well, that's good then. 

I guess I always looked at it as a waste of money from my point of view. I usually go pretty extreme on my car audio systems and I'd en up paying $5k+ if I had an installer do it because a lot of it is labor and custom design. Car audio places charge upward of $500-$700 to design and build a custom sub box, and I design them for people for free and teach them how to build them. Those things start adding up after a while. 

I've never seen a shop that has the slightest idea how to do the kind of work I do on cars (Digital processing and tuning with precision measurement microphones), so that's another reason why I do it myself.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

**** dude your into every thing. I am glad to read your posts
you know your stuff . been reseaching this topic for a while and you have great insight with elecctronics .


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Well, that's good then.
> 
> I guess I always looked at it as a waste of money from my point of view. I usually go pretty extreme on my car audio systems and I'd en up paying $5k+ if I had an installer do it because a lot of it is labor and custom design. Car audio places charge upward of $500-$700 to design and build a custom sub box, and I design them for people for free and teach them how to build them. Those things start adding up after a while.
> 
> I've never seen a shop that has the slightest idea how to do the kind of work I do on cars (Digital processing and tuning with precision measurement microphones), so that's another reason why I do it myself.


I would only drop that loot into home theaters myself... Car has far to much background noise for me...


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Well, that's good then.
> 
> I guess I always looked at it as a waste of money from my point of view. I usually go pretty extreme on my car audio systems and I'd en up paying $5k+ if I had an installer do it because a lot of it is labor and custom design. Car audio places charge upward of $500-$700 to design and build a custom sub box, and I design them for people for free and teach them how to build them. Those things start adding up after a while.
> 
> I've never seen a shop that has the slightest idea how to do the kind of work I do on cars (Digital processing and tuning with precision measurement microphones), so that's another reason why I do it myself.


Strong work, sir! I haven't the slightest clue how to do that stuff. I'd be good installing the stuff I just bought, but my guy is a good friend. He's building the box and installing everything for $100 (pretty much covers his materials, wiring, etc and a little for his time)


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

thats really cheap. a box usually costs about $40-$50 to make if using quality materials and wiring isn't cheap either. post a thread when you get it all done and some along the way photos of the box if you can.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm happy with the quality of the Pioneer stereo. But I'm not a music person.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

limited360 said:


> I would only drop that loot into home theaters myself... Car has far to much background noise for me...


Hence the sound deadening in the doors removing background noise. There's a difference of course. It's impossible to make a car sound as good as a home theater for a similar price, but you can get pretty close when you use a MiniDSP like I am and have some experience with car audio systems. 

Believe me, I put 10x more time into home theater. I design my own home theater speakers as a side job. This is what I use for my home theater. These were designed by someone else and published for others to build off of and were built before I started designing my own. These use a Fountek NeoCd3.0 ribbon tweeter, a TangBand 4" titanium midrange, and a Dayton Reference 7" woofer, tuned to ~38hz with an open back midrange to remove cabinet coloration. I spent ~$750 in parts alone for these two speakers. Nothing that's sold retail for under $3000 will touch these.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't have a problem with my stock speakers, they sound great to me.


----------

